# Best Bundle Smokes



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out for my dad a variety of inexpensive bundles for him to try. He's been retired for years and is on a fixed budget therefore can't afford premium smokes. I set him up when I can with good smokes but I'd like to find 2 or 3 inexpensive smokes as an everyday smoke for him. I've heard Famous Nic 3000's are excellant for the price and I've also set him up with Perdomo Mistakes which were very good but aren't regular production. I'd appreciate 1 or 2 of your recommendations.


----------



## cigarluver (Oct 13, 2006)

For my tastes:

Nestor Reserve Maduro Torpedos (CBID - $25-$30/25)
Rocky Patel Factory Selects Petit Corona (Approx. $40 a bundle at Famous Smoke)
Flor De Oliva Torpedos - I like the Maduro (can be found for $35-$40/bundle)
Jericho by Camacho - Sampler (again on CBID - around $30/20)


----------



## Mikey Ravioli (Dec 29, 2006)

I like Tampa Sweethearts. I always keep a bundle in my humi for guys who don't smoke regularly and wouldn't appreciate a premium. 

They are available in multiple sizes and in natural or maduro.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

I like these - 

RP 1992 Vintage 2nds for Medium Flavor 
Indian Tabac Limited Reserve for Mild Flavor


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Another vote for the Nestor Reserve Maduros
Another vote for Flor de Oliva
Famous Dominican 1000
Famous Nic 3000 are $40/bundle shipped
La Vieja Habana (box but under $40 for coronas)
Indian Tabac, several can be had for under $40/box on c bid
Punch Elites --- $37.50/box from JR Cigar



:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Go to JR's.com and look at there selection of bundles. I just bought a bundle of Padrons 64annv nat's. Ive smokes a few of them and they were very nice $30. Theres many more on the site that I have to try, but the prices are nice. Hope this helped.:cb


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

any old fashioned's, famous nik 3k's, r.p. vintage 2nds, r.p. sun grown 2nds


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I wouldn't limit yourself to just bundles. If you are looking for the best cigars for the money (including bundles) here is all you need to know:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=57242

For me top of the heap is the Famous Nicaraguan 3000's. Brahma (Holts) robustos are very good. And the best cheap smoke out there right now is the Buena Cosecha (Holts) - if you get it the Churchill size, for some reason, is the best of the vitolas.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

dbradley said:


> I like these -
> 
> RP 1992 Vintage 2nds for Medium Flavor


:tpd:

and another vote for Tampa Sweethearts!


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Flor de Oliva Maduro*- very nice, smooth, nutty, cocoa flavours

*La Vieja Habana Fumas* smooth with some nice woody spice- sandwich cigar

Those are my favourites.

I've also heard that Occidentals are good.


----------



## TrojanMan (Jan 23, 2007)

I haven't had them yet. But once I have room I'll be plaing an order for some Tampa Sweethearts.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Holts has become a mecca for good cheap cigars. Check out TxMatt's thread on cheapies, then go to Holts.  :ss


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Boxed just as cheap, Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

dbradley said:


> I like these -
> 
> *RP 1992 Vintage 2nds for Medium Flavor
> *Indian Tabac Limited Reserve for Mild Flavor


This thread made me want to light one of these up...

I haven't smoked one in about 3 months, I lit up a toro and wow!...forgotten just how nice these are. I think I like these better than the regular ones - if I have choice between round or boxpressed, I'll go with the round ones.


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

I've come to enjoy the Torano "The Brick" and Dominico bundle cigars. I enjoy the Dominico in a maduro wrapper.

Mark


----------



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

I would recommend

La Floridita maduro from famous 27 bucks/20
Brahma from Holts 19 bucks/10


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Go to JR's.com and look at there selection of bundles. I just bought a bundle of Padrons 64annv nat's. Ive smokes a few of them and they were very nice $30. Theres many more on the site that I have to try, but the prices are nice. Hope this helped.:cb


Are you saying that you bought a bundle of Padron 64's for 30$?? :al 
I did not see that at JR's.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

moosebrew said:


> I've come to enjoy the Torano "The Brick" and Dominico bundle cigars. I enjoy the Dominico in a maduro wrapper.
> 
> Mark


 I second the Torano Brick and add TampaSweethearts - #50's, #500's have been my faves. Trying the #280's now (just got in some 280's today)!:ss

CD


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

Sancho Panza Double Maduro and Xtra Fuerte!!! Can't find a better cigar for the (insanely cheap) price IMO. I would smoke these if their prices doubled. (That would suck though.)


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

mdtaggart said:


> Are you saying that you bought a bundle of Padron 64's for 30$?? :al
> I did not see that at JR's.


More than likely, these would be the "JR Alternative to Padron '64s".

My favorite bundle is the Perdomo "Fresh Rolled" Cuban Wheels (50 count) that show up on CBID regularly. The torpedos can be had for <$70 at auction or bought outright from Cigars International for $84. Other vitolas are at various price points, but the torps are the only ones that I like.


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

Tampa sweethearts for sure
Drew Estates Outdoorsman's reserve are tasty
El mejor Espresso are good with a little age on em
RP factory selects and factory seconds are good and spicy
any of the Indian Tabac bundles on cbid
There are so many good deals out there, I think it just depends on what size and flavors your Dad likes!:ss


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

While bundles are often less expensive, some good boxed cigars can be had for less money. Closeout brands are where you will find your best bang for the buck. These cigars have the added bonus that they are usually already aged.

While I can enjoy and appreciate the quality of a super premium $17 cigar like the Litto Gomez Small Batch, the vast majority of the cigars I smoke are bargain sticks $3 and under (who am I kidding; usually closer to $2). There really are diminishing returns with the extra money. 

A good sub $1 cigar is getting harder and harder to find but they are out there. It is pretty easy to find a long filler, first quality, boxed cigar for under $2; keep this in mind when you are looking at bundles, seconds, and mixed filler sticks. 

Browse the cheap cigar thread linked in my signature below, and feel free to send me a personal message if you want additional information or recommendations.

Here are 2 specific recommendations: 

Buena Cosecha - you get a pack of 3 churchills, 4 robustos, or 5 coronas for $3 at Holts right now. Same shipping no matter how many packs you buy. This is a long filler boxed cigar (the boxes sold out back near Father's day but they have the small packages left). 

Peterson on closeout at Holt's and Cigars International. - For $2 a stick you can get the robustos at Holts, for a little more you can get the larger sizes at both stores. You will find this cigar in retail stores all around the country for $5 - $6 a stick. In my opinion it would have done better if they would have priced it at $3 - $4 a stick, but they didn't so now the brand is gone and at $2 it is quite a deal. 

-Matt-


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

haven't tried them but holt's has the herfdogs 25 for $15, and Atlantic has the perdomo fresco 25 for about $33(depending on the size). i have had the fresco and think it's a pretty decent smoke for the price and for everyday.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I recommend Tampa Sweethearts and El Credito. El Credito are La Gloria Cubana Series R Seconds, which you can pick up for between $25-$35. I have never had a bad one:ss


----------



## DonTomas (Jan 18, 2007)

I always here great things about our Padron anniv. alts all day long over at TNTCIGARS


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

Alcazar Maduro #3's. $30 for 20 at niceashcigars.com ---> great smoke


----------



## Jeebus (Dec 20, 2006)

borndead1 said:


> Another vote for the Nestor Reserve Maduros
> Another vote for Flor de Oliva
> Famous Dominican 1000
> *Famous Nic 3000 are $40/bundle shipped
> ...


:tpd:


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

what? no one for some connies. the #70 maddies are freakin' awsome!


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

DonTomas said:


> I always here great things about our Padron anniv. alts all day long over at TNTCIGARS


I am sure you guys know this but Padron has nothing to do with TNT Padron Alts. Nor are they approved by Padron.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Some other suggestions are the Maria Mancini line, good smokes available at good prices, Remedios from JR again good smokes with a great price point and believe it or not, email Atlantic Cigar for their box prices on Tatuaje Series P and Don Pepin Black, might surprise you. St Luis Rey rothschild cigars can be gotten at a price point of about $100 for 50 cigars. Up in Salem, NH, Two Guys have their own line that is affordable and smokable. Hope this helps.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

I REALLY wanted to reply to this thread...so much so that I registered.  I really like the GR Special Red Label Chuchill, although the Gran Rubustos are good as well. They are $29.90 a bundle (from Atlantic) and well worth it. I've tried the Black Labels as well, but like the Reds much more.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome...I too am looking for a good bundle cigar, just something I can have around for guests and the golf course...this is a great thread...right now I have had handfuls of the Perdomo Fresco Maduro on hand as giveaways...


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Welcome...I too am looking for a good bundle cigar, just something I can have around for guests and the golf course...this is a great thread...right now I have had handfuls of the Perdomo Fresco Maduro on hand as giveaways...


Thank you for the welcome. I'd advise you to try the GR Specials, but I'm afraid if everyone orders them, they will get out of stock.  Seriously, I really like them and they are even better with a little age on them.

Thanks again for the welcome.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Welcome...I too am looking for a good bundle cigar, just something I can have around for guests and the golf course...this is a great thread...right now I have had handfuls of the Perdomo Fresco Maduro on hand as giveaways...


I have never seen Fresco maduro's? The Fresco is just a Champagne second and they don't make them in maduro, do they?


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

casadooley said:


> El mejor Espresso are good with a little age on em


:tpd:

They're pretty good new too...a little spicier.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Connnie 84s are awesome for the price IMO


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> I have never seen Fresco maduro's? The Fresco is just a Champagne second and they don't make them in maduro, do they?


The Maduro Fresco is rather new and is, according to my boss at the cigar shop, who happens to work for Perdomo, the Maduro is in limited supply right now because it is a new product...I know we sell a ton of them here, but I know nothing of the general availability around the country...


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

Recently, I have been smoking 5 Vegas Series "A". I just bought two 5-packs from C-Bid for $18, after shipping.

Also, a 15-pack of Fire Corojo by Rocky Patel for $17, after shipping.

You may also like some of the JR Alternatives: Montecristo #4, and the Excalibur Prensado Maduro. 

These are all excellent smokes on the cheap. 

I haven't tried Sancho Panza yet, but I have heard great things about them,too


----------



## Greenwit (Sep 15, 2005)

taltos said:


> Some other suggestions are the Maria Mancini line, good smokes available at good prices


Magic Mountains are excellent.....only quibble is with build quality now and again. But when that's right it's a good stick at any price IMO.


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm a self-confessed maduro nut... and keep copious quantities of the following aging in my coolerdors:

El Mejor Espresso (all sizes) - Some burn issues, but delicious!
Nestor Reserve - Excellent flavor and pretty good burn.
La Floridita (Famous) - A nice, lightly spicy stick.
Tampa Sweethearts - Great flavor, great burn, an excellent value.


----------



## bowmeister (Apr 26, 2011)

craigchilds said:


> Recently, I have been smoking 5 Vegas Series "A". I just bought two 5-packs from C-Bid for $18, after shipping.
> 
> Also, a 15-pack of Fire Corojo by Rocky Patel for $17, after shipping.
> 
> ...


After 6 years, it's time to reactivate this primo thread. I've been a fan of Bahia Trinidad Panchos for a couple of years. Mixed filler, so punch it, but a great morning smoke for about $2, sometimes less. And I have to agree on the (boxed) Sancho Panza Double Maduros. The thinner gauges are really flavorful later in the day and a great value proposition. I also have bought several boxes of Drew Estate's La Vieja Habana. My favorites were the Cameroon Rothschilds, but they are really hard to find now, so sometimes I cave and buy the Connecticut Shade Rothschilds. Haven't tried their Corojos yet--has anybody else?


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

bowmeister said:


> After 6 years, it's time to reactivate this primo thread.


Finished a bundle of JdN Fuertes. Very tasty cigar, but some of them had burn/construction issues.

Working my way through a box of Holt's Boardwalk right now. Technically, they come in a box, not a bundle, but at $1/cigar it fits the bill. It's a nice medium-to-full smoke, with a lot of grassy, earthy flavors.


----------



## craig61a (Feb 18, 2013)

I bought 4 bundles of Villar Y Villar 5242's from JR Cigar a few months ago. They weren't bad right out of the gate, and after some humidor time they're even better. A nice inexpensive smoke under a buck.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

I dont smoke bundle cigars often but a coworker gave me a no.59 Factory Throwout the other day. Not bad. He said they were about $18 for a bundle of 20. I've seen them at the local shops for $25.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

I found some of these to well worth the $$. All of them came from cbid for well under $2 a stick.
Alec Bradley 90+ Rated Corona 2nds
Garo Double Habano Churchill
Nestor Miranda 2nds Rosado Torpedo
Perdomo Tierra del Sol Churchill


----------



## rovensmoke (Apr 11, 2009)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> Connnie 84s are awesome for the price IMO


One of the best bundle cigars are the consuergas with the 84 maduro being my favorite. Always have several bundles in coolers aging. 72s and 73s are also good ,I think of them as cheap El Ray De mundos.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Famous Nicaraguan 3000s


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok so I have 17 different cigar brands I gotta try brb...


----------



## TomT (Mar 10, 2009)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Famous Nicaraguan 3000s


+1 An excellent smoke.
Also like their Honduran line. For some reason, the Famous Dominicans are not for me.


----------



## TomT (Mar 10, 2009)

Double post, my bad.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Bumped, to subscribe. Wow!


----------

